

Hustler News - timshim
http://hustlernews.co/

======
timshim
My humble homage to Hacker and Designer News. Currently just me posting
articles I've liked, mostly from Medium.

~~~
unclesaamm
Love it. Did you use the HN source?/is your code online somewhere?

I would love to make my own clone for a few verticals of my own.

